# Is this real?



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I copied this from FB


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Probably so. If you haven't heard of Turducken well shame on you.

Here is the how to do it. If you do it you're braver than I am. 









The Ultimate Turducken Recipe


This upgraded version of a turducken produces perfectly moist chicken, duck, and turkey meat with no flabby, unrendered skin. The ultimate Thanksgiving roast!




www.seriouseats.com





Actually a Google search turns the OP's post subject up several ways.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Turducken and its relations and derivatives were quite the rage a while back.

There's an Arab dish that includes a camel, into which various other critters are stuffed inside it after being seasoned and roasted. The Arabs are good cooks, so I'd take a taste.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Startingover said:


> I copied this from FB
> View attachment 694276


How many Kroner, I wonder?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes I had Turducken once. Not a fan. I like to enjoy the flavor of whatever meat I’m eating without mixing in a different meat. I don’t want to be chewing both at the same time.

That thing in the photo must weigh 400 lbs


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've never eaten a turducken but for what a boned stuffed chicken costs I never will and I don't have the skill to bone a bird either. I can't imagine what a turducken costs.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> I've never eaten a turducken but for what a boned stuffed chicken costs I never will and I don't have the skill to bone a bird either. I can't imagine what a turducken costs.


That was about 15 yrs ago and it was a small roll probably to serve 4


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

The "LambPigCow" Culinary Monstrosity Is Here to Clog Your Arteries


It's a real-life "roast beast" from the world of Dr. Seuss.




www.delish.com


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

That pic in the O P reminds me of the time the engineer / plant manager couldn't lower himself to take the advice of an experienced farm boy . We were to have pit roast pig for a celebration at noon .

To cut a long story short , myself and other field personal were notified via 2 w radio the menu had been changed to Pizza .  It was said " i doubt the Coyotes would eat that stinking thing " .


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

PIE YUMPIN YIMMINY, Dats for sure a big BBQ!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> PIE YUMPIN YIMMINY, Dats for sure a big BBQ!


You’re so funny 🤣


----------

